# Fiberglass Cracking On 5th Wheel



## 4965 (Mar 1, 2007)

I just hung up the phone with the Outback warranty department and as soon as I get my blood pressure back to normal, I would like to find out if any other 5th wheel owners have had problems with fiberglass cracks.

I own a 28' 2004 Outback 5th wheel. I have already had the front cap replaced in May 05, due to delamentation, which they did a terrible job in workmanship. A couple of days ago I noticed that the fiberglass to the rear of the 5th wheel hitch and above the storage compartment door had several large cracks. I called my dealer and sent them photo's, they contacted Keystone and their reply was, Off Warranty, not our problem.

I would like to know if anyone else have had the same problems and if so how was it corrected.

Needless to say I am not happy with my Outback that we were so happy with for the first 6 months of ownership.

Thanks for any input


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do not recall ever reading about that problem. Could you possible post a picture to help visually?

John


----------



## 4965 (Mar 1, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I do not recall ever reading about that problem. Could you possible post a picture to help visually?
> 
> John


 If I can figure out how to upload to the site I have a few photo's.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have some on my 26 rls in the front left corner. It's not even a year old. I told the dealer about it and drove two hours to show them. I got a "let me know it it gets worst." I have not talked with them any more about it,yet. There time is coming, I can hear the bell for round 1.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi retiredsmokey,

First of all I welcome you to Outbackers. 
You've come to the right place to try to get some answers.

I would think, since you already had an issue with your front cap, that Keystone would consider this a warranty issue. I could understand their point if you never had a problem and then 3 years later the cracking occured.

So you called the Keystone Outback division? Did they tell you the same thing they told your dealer? If you can get someone there on your side after explaining what's going on...make sure to document everything (and GET NAMES TOO!) , you stand a better chance of getting them to do something. All it takes is one yes...

Take it from someone with experience, you have to be persistant and stand your ground...

** On Edit ** It never hurts to mention that you are an Outbackers.com member. Give them a little reminder that we discuss everything about them...Both good and bad!

Good luck,
Dawn


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm are the cracks right in the cornerangle like where the landing gear control is? Or is it closer to the frame mounts for the extended pin? If at the angle where the landing gear control button is the you have frame problems in the basement area maybe the frame in the ceiling of the basement. If it's closer to the extended pinbox then your problem lies there. Major Work involved!! It could be that this problem could have had been there since before the 05 front cap replacement. This frame problem could had caused the front cap problems to begin with. When hooking up(putting weight on the pin) what happens to the extended pinbox, i'l wager it will will flex & go cockeyed to some degree. Fiberglass typically will not crack unless it's stressed...ie frame shifting underneath. Hope you can post some pics cause i'd really like to see em. I'd get a lawer & go after Keystone & lippert (the frame mfg.)


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Take it from someone with experience, you have to be persistant and stand your ground...
> 
> ** On Edit ** It never hurts to mention that you are an Outbackers.com member. Give them a little reminder that we discuss everything about them...Both good and bad!
> 
> ...


Dawn is right the polite, persistant, firm, squeaky wheel always gets taken care of -IMHO But it does take some time before they realize you are not going away until satisfied.

Map Guy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

retiredsmokey said:


> I do not recall ever reading about that problem. Could you possible post a picture to help visually?
> 
> John


 If I can figure out how to upload to the site I have a few photo's.
[/quote]

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14183

Maybe this will help


----------



## 4965 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Hmmm are the cracks right in the cornerangle like where the landing gear control is? Or is it closer to the frame mounts for the extended pin? If at the angle where the landing gear control button is the you have frame problems in the basement area maybe the frame in the ceiling of the basement. If it's closer to the extended pinbox then your problem lies there. Major Work involved!! It could be that this problem could have had been there since before the 05 front cap replacement. This frame problem could had caused the front cap problems to begin with. When hooking up(putting weight on the pin) what happens to the extended pinbox, i'l wager it will will flex & go cockeyed to some degree. Fiberglass typically will not crack unless it's stressed...ie frame shifting underneath. Hope you can post some pics cause i'd really like to see em. I'd get a lawer & go after Keystone & lippert (the frame mfg.)


I put a couple of pic's in member misc., should be under last 5 uploads


----------



## 4965 (Mar 1, 2007)

retiredsmokey said:


> I do not recall ever reading about that problem. Could you possible post a picture to help visually?
> 
> John


 If I can figure out how to upload to the site I have a few photo's.
[/quote]
John,

photo's are located in member misc., last 5 uploaded.

Larry


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here you go...
#1









#2


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, I would call that more than a crack. It seems to be split open like it was a sheet of plastic, not laminated fiberglass. I would definitely call keystone directly and talk to the outback group and be persistant.

I all fails find out where a large RV show is scheduled and threaten to park outside and show off there product for them.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks to be a structural problem -that type of cracking is way out of line for this age 5er!

Do you have any photo's just a bit farthur away from the damage for a little more global perspective?

Map Guy


----------



## 4965 (Mar 1, 2007)

nynethead said:


> That looks to be a structural problem -that type of cracking is way out of line for this age 5er!
> 
> Do you have any photo's just a bit farthur away from the damage for a little more global perspective?
> 
> Map Guy


I will take some more photo's and post.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you use a 4 way pivot head? or just front to back? It looks that there are problems associated with the pin-box frame mounting area. Best way to confirm this is the hook-up & put weight on the pin box. Watch what happens to it.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmmm, very much feeling for you.

I'm afraid that I almost expect that since that nose is one piece, very long ,and bent quite a bit. It is a lot to ask of many materials. Using that complete wrap around piece like they did sure adds to the rigidity of the whole front and it is a pretty neat design . That rigidity is also subject to more stress. I would also guess that something is loose, made it flex and it popped especially in colder weather.

I think I would have to have the ultimate trust in a dealer to let them take care of that. Pictures should be sent to Keystone and let them answer a very direct question on which dealers have fixed a similar problem. Bringing back to factory isn't out of the realm of possibilities in my book.

Mike C


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Retiredsmokey, I would bet lunch you have a cracked frame, and that the crack(s) has significant separation.

If so, this is a huge safety issue. For their own protection, they should be REAL interested in fixing this. Imagine the liability if that thing hits the ground and injures - or worse - you, your family, or innocents in the area. Ugly as it gets.

Sluggo


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it possible the previous owner got it into a twist, or contacted the bed of his truck? Then the sheeting stress cracked, and now has opened itself up.. 
I know one thing, you have no choice in getting it repaired, whether warranty or not.. Try your best on the warranty!

And like the others said, a frame inspection is in order..

Wish you luck, however it works out..

Carey


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> Retiredsmokey, I would bet lunch you have a cracked frame, and that the crack(s) has significant separation.
> 
> If so, this is a huge safety issue. For their own protection, they should be REAL interested in fixing this. Imagine the liability if that thing hits the ground and injures - or worse - you, your family, or innocents in the area. Ugly as it gets.
> 
> Sluggo


I agree with Sluggo. There are known problems with multiple brands of 5ers with Lippert frames that are being recalled (I think they are being recalled, if not, they should be) because of cracks in welds around the pin area. I've seen threads with pics on the rv.net forum (sorry if I'm not supposed to mention other forums but I thought it would be useful info!







). I can't seem to get their forum to load right now to find you a link but you can just do a search on there for Lippert frame problems in the 5th wheel section. Good luck!!


----------

